# Ariens Bottom Cover Reinstallation



## George_Boyle (May 15, 2020)

Hey all,

First time Ariens owner. Just did a post season maintenance interval on an Ariens Platinum SHO 24. I had a lot of difficulty reinstalling the bottom cover. Specifically, the 4 hex bolts that screw into the side clamp nuts were a bear to get in. Is there some simple trick I am missing?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nope - should be very easy.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Of all the snowblower I've owned (15-20) I have not had a problem with the bottom cover or the bolts. Should just drop into place and install bolts. Maybe youtube.


----------



## George_Boyle (May 15, 2020)

Thanks, perhaps they were stripped on installation. Next year I might pick up a new set of bolts and retainer nuts and see how that goes.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm with you George. I don't own one that new but have worked on enough to say the side bolts are a pure PIA.
Sad design that makes no sense, they could easily run them in the bottom. The clips they use for threads suck.
Honestly the newer version Ariens have problems with engineering regarding thread quality and the direction of bolt attachment. For a fix, I have replaced the clips with automotive body ones, but had to switch the bolts. Removing tires makes it easier, but that can be a new project as I don't think Ariens put grease on anything since 2010.


----------



## George_Boyle (May 15, 2020)

Yea, my axle shafts were completely dry when I removed the tires. Thanks for the tip on the auto body nuts, will look into them!


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

George_Boyle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time Ariens owner. Just did a post season maintenance interval on an Ariens Platinum SHO 24. I had a lot of difficulty reinstalling the bottom cover. Specifically, the 4 hex bolts that screw into the side clamp nuts were a bear to get in. Is there some simple trick I am missing?


I discovered this as well, and I am a 1st time Ariens owner as well. Mechanically inclined, I could not believe the trouble I was having putting on the bottom cover. What I did was removed the clips the bolt thread into, put them on an anvil, and gently pounded them flat. Once I did this, the bolts threaded in so much easier..not perfect, but it took me minutes instead of ages, and with much less "expressive language".


----------



## George_Boyle (May 15, 2020)

I think I used some of that same language myself!


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

"expressive language" 😂


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Same here on my Compact 24....PITA, aligning bolts to thread clips....WTF,, I also gently tap retainer on vise....Greased and oil service complete.


----------



## slingshot (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes indeed, they are a PIA!! The threads don't lie perpendicular to the path of the bolt. I thought I was going crazy. Took them all off, pushed in a nail as a fulcrum, and pinched them with pliers until the threads were better aligned. 
I like the idea of replacing them with an automotive speed nut. 
You are absolutely correct in your observations. My unit was new last fall, so maybe it's a more current issue. The wheel axels were also dry and rusting. Needed a wire brush and some marine grease.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I wrote up this problem over a year ago here when I got my new Pro32. The solution is indeed to correct the clipnuts they use. Would that they had used pemnuts but they are more expensive (good parts cost money). So just commit to the need to rework this particular part of an Ariens machine and re-design it to what Ariens should have done in the first place. Once you get the clipnuts to sit properly on the metal, the panel will go on much more smoothly.


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

George_Boyle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time Ariens owner. Just did a post season maintenance interval on an Ariens Platinum SHO 24. I had a lot of difficulty reinstalling the bottom cover. Specifically, the 4 hex bolts that screw into the side clamp nuts were a bear to get in. Is there some simple trick I am missing?


I had one RapidTrak last year were I had a really hard time getting the side nuts to accept the bolts. I ended up "forcing" them in with an impact wrench. 
It appeared they were tightened too much when the unit was assembled. 
I then ordered a new set so the next time I remove the bottom plate I can replace them.


----------



## captainrob1 (Dec 16, 2018)

George_Boyle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time Ariens owner. Just did a post season maintenance interval on an Ariens Platinum SHO 24. I had a lot of difficulty reinstalling the bottom cover. Specifically, the 4 hex bolts that screw into the side clamp nuts were a bear to get in. Is there some simple trick I am missing?


If your remove the tires watch that you don’t lose that little “square key” on the axle. I had and didn’t know it and wondered why it didn’t track correctly.
Had to order a new one from “Repair Plus”


----------



## captainrob1 (Dec 16, 2018)

If you remove the tires to service the bottom cover watch that you don’t lose that tiny “square key” that fits in the axle groove. I had and didn’t know it and wondered why the Platinum 24 didn’t track correctly.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I have no problem with the screws and retaining nuts on my machine. The panel comes off and goes on precisely. The screws enter the first part of nuts for alignment and then just thread right in. Ariens may have changed the part after my machine was built at the end of 2014.


----------



## slingshot (Feb 8, 2011)

That would be the way to do it. What they call a "dog point" screw (common in the automotive industry) going into a clip-nut with no threading for 1/8 of an inch. OR.... PEM nuts like someone else already said. Extra labor costs on PEM nut installation keeps it from happening.


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

George_Boyle said:


> Hey all,
> 
> First time Ariens owner. Just did a post season maintenance interval on an Ariens Platinum SHO 24. I had a lot of difficulty reinstalling the bottom cover. Specifically, the 4 hex bolts that screw into the side clamp nuts were a bear to get in. Is there some simple trick I am missing?


curious, what is the bottom cover pulled for? what maintenance task? Thanks.


----------



## George_Boyle (May 15, 2020)

You pull the bottom cover to oil the chain and grease the gears and transverse rod for the drive mechanism. It is listed as an annual task in the maintenance interval chart.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I got a 24 Platinum. Routinely take the service plate off and have no problems during reinstallation. 

What I do is to thread the bolts on finger tight, then back them out slightly, and finally finger tight again. (Make certain the bolts are not cross threaded). After this I'll drive them home with a Dewalt Impact driver. 

Sounds like you stripped the nuts.


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

so its not just me. Not enough swear words in the world yesterday. I spent more time attempting to replace the cover then servicing the machine. WTF. Looking for a far simpler solution so I don't have to do that every year.

See: bent retainer clips for bottom cover? any solutions to this?


----------



## DP1623 (Mar 31, 2021)

IDEngineer said:


> I wrote up this problem over a year ago here when I got my new Pro32. The solution is indeed to correct the clipnuts they use. Would that they had used pemnuts but they are more expensive (good parts cost money). So just commit to the need to rework this particular part of an Ariens machine and re-design it to what Ariens should have done in the first place. Once you get the clipnuts to sit properly on the metal, the panel will go on much more smoothly.


Do you have a link to the PEM nuts you used? I’m having the same problem getting the cover back on.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I reworked the clipnuts that came with the machine.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Great post. Always one or two that will not thread well.
Course not as bad as this:


----------

